# Improper sales / marketing techniques



## garriv777

I got a CD from them also that I didn't ask for and I refuse to pay for it. It actually wasn't a bad CD but since I didn't ask them to send it to me I kept it and enjoyed it but I'm not sending it back and I'm not paying for it either. According to the law if someone sends you something that you didn't ask for then you have a right to keep it, and that's what I did. Hopefully it'll teach people like this not to engage in these kind of tactics. They're not getting one dime from me and if they send me anymore they'll take a loss on them too….


----------



## JohnMeeley

I have the same DVD. I never ordered it, I never returned it. But, I haven't had any requests for money either. I would ignore all correspondence from them. Just instantly recycle all unopened envelopes. Any reasoning on your part will fall on deaf ears and frustrate you.


----------



## rustfever

I, three, have recieved the DVD. I tried to open it and found it was nothing of interest to me. The have been dunning me for payment. I told them to 'get lost'. I have not heard from them for several months.


----------



## ken_c

rip it and post it, the DVD that is, assuming they didn't copyright of course…


----------



## crashn

if we get the word out, then eventually it will become a loss for them. They are banking on the fact that a percentage of people will actually buckle under the intimidation and send money. Likely they are not the proper copyright holders of the DVD anyways. Keep it and just ignore the demands.


----------



## NiteWalker

Yep, just ignore the begging.


----------



## ChunkyC

This is what trash cans were made for.


----------



## dbhost

Send them a screw in an envelope, then a week later send them a bill for $5,000.00. $.15 for the screw, and $4,999.85 for shipping and handling… See what they do…


----------



## NBeener

I think it's also a good idea to discuss your reaction to this sort of "marketing" with the person/company apparently responsible for it:

Franklin Flack
TN Marketing
[email protected]
1903 Wayzata Blvd E
Wayzata, MN 55391
(763) 577-1200
http://www.tnmarketing.com/


----------



## longgone

I bet they have another bunch of departments that try to take advantage of others…such as senior citizens etc. Ignoring it is the best policy.


----------



## xwingace

I got a DVD for home defense pistol training, same deal. What a scam.


----------



## crashn

if someone sends you junk and it has a postage paid envelope or card, tape it to a cinder block and send it back. The cost alone will have them take you off their list.


----------



## Maclegno

Why don't you upload the DVD onto the Internet ( Facebook or similar) with an explanatory note, together with the name and address of the crooks; apart from being bad publicity for them, it makes the DVD public property and therefore worthless.
Gerard

PS can't the PO do something to block them?


----------



## Grandpa

Actually the post office probably can't do much. They paid the postage to send it to you and you should have received the package. In this case obviously it didn't arrive to the proper address but in most cases it does. I received on on building cabinets or furniture a couple of years ago. I thought it was alright but no something I was interested in so I slipped the DVD in the provided envelope and dropped it in the mailbox. I kept the nice plastic case for the DVD for my trouble. 
This week I received a statement from a magazine that I have "shown interest in". They want my money up front before they send it out of course. I had actually let the subscription lapse about 4 months ago because I wasn't interested in it. I just round filed it and moved on.


----------



## ellen35

I got one a while back along with a bunch of really poor quality router bits… I wrote the law on the bill they sent me… never heard another word. Never got any more either!

Neil: What an appropriate name for the marketing director!


----------



## DeCarlo

I agree, I too was "lucky" to receive the DVD. I watched it then returned it. With the internet and YouTube who needs to buy DVD's on the basics?


----------



## usnret

Send them a dvd with you doing a woosworking project and then wait a week or two and start emailing them asking for payment of $99.99 plus $14.95 s&h. If you email them daily you will probably drive them crazy. When they finally call you or email you back saying they dont have to pay you then use it against them and tell them you will pay them when they pay you.


----------



## BigYin

Did they send a postage will be paid envelope ? if so wrap a house brick in bubble wrap and brown paper then stick their envelope on the brick, they then have the opportunity to receive free bricks from you as often as they like too send you envelopes. Dont forget to enclose a bill for the brick. If its a used brick, point out how fortunate they are to have an antique brick in their possession and to keep it safe so they can build an outhouse with all the antique bricks you will send them with every envelope they send you…


----------



## dhazelton

Order some magazines and have them sent to George Vendriska. Or pizzas. Seriously, all these companies put little fine print on literature and websites that says it's alright for them to send you crap unless you 'opt out' somehow. Think about how many people just send the money. Obviously enough that they keep doing it.


----------



## ldl

I actually sent in a trial subscription to a reputable WW mag you see all over the WW world. I was suppose to receive a complimentary copy to decide if I was interested. I never got the comp mag copy but a few weeks later I received a bill. I ignored it at first but got another. I wrote on the back of the bill that i never received the comp mag and I wasn't interested in the sub. I never heard from them again. I wonder how often this happens and how many would just send them the money.

My opinion was if they couldn't send me the comp mag copy I didn't need to do business with them.


----------



## buffalosean

if they are in no way able to send me to collections over it. I would just shred the bills and not be bothered over the matter.


----------



## GodofBiscuits

They can not send you to collections for something you did not agree to purchase. They do not have a signature from you, no personally information other than your name and address they received from either Rockler or woodcraft, therefore they can not send you to collections. If the annoying letters continue and they contain postage paid return, affix it to the heaviest piece of trash you were going to throw out and mail it back to them, otherwise, just shred the annoying things and hope they eventually get the picture.


----------



## GodofBiscuits

BTW! You don't have to waste your time packaging that cinder block, you can even mail a rock without packaging as long as it has the required address, return address and correct postage you can mail almost anything as is. I know this because I've done just that, mailed a good 30 pound rock I dug out of a flower bed to a junk mailer last year. ;o)


----------



## doncutlip

Thanks for the warning, another reason I like this site


----------



## WoodHoarder

Prob best not to send a brick. I did some perusing on the internet and it seems to be a myth and you can get in troublefor it. I like to put other junk mail in the envelope and send it back.


----------



## andymd

i got the dvd too but never any bills and the dvd was very boring ive fallen asleep watching alot of ww videos tho


----------



## apkitz

I was one of the victims…. I thought I'd bite and try the disk as I am always looking for tips and ideas….Well, George is one of the most boring people to watch, no doubt about it. So I have gotten a couple more since, $28.95 since--definately not worth it…. The finewoodworking videos and wood whisperer are much, much better…. and cheaper, if not free!


----------

